# Meteor Shower with Celeste! (Queue Locked)



## kamli001 (Apr 21, 2020)

Meteor Shower with Celeste! No entry fee but tips are appreciated. NMT, DIY's, pink/purple hybrids (no tulips) or bells! She is hanging out on the South West beach! Please don't pick/trample flowers and leave via airport  Please don't stay longer than 8-10 minutes so everyone can get a chance

Using turnip exchange click the link below!!


			https://turnip.exchange/island/e4465e27


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 21, 2020)

MayorJuan said:


> Can I come please


Yeah, just use the link


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 21, 2020)

may I visit?


----------



## unwitc6h (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Restin (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I join too?


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 21, 2020)

Opening up the queue again soon!


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 22, 2020)

Queue is open


----------



## Ashland (Apr 22, 2020)

Queue only allows for 15 people to wait. Any way for you to bump this up?


----------



## animalcrossing_Ari (Apr 22, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ashland said:


> Queue only allows for 15 people to wait. Any way for you to bump this up?


Sorry only doing that many for now, been doing this for over 2 hours now


----------



## mikah4792 (Apr 22, 2020)

me please!


----------



## Queeniexo23 (Apr 22, 2020)

can i join pls?


----------



## kamli001 (Apr 22, 2020)

Opening up the queue in 5 mins

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

Open!


----------

